# Divorced and working it out with ex is it possible?



## lostandconfusied (Mar 17, 2010)

My wife and myself split 3 years ago this coming may after 9 years of marriage we have 2 childern together.In my mind she cheated on me I will get more in depth if you need to know.Our marriage didnt end very well she moved on quickly it took me along time to get over her actually im not sure if i ever did it crushed me I havent dated since we split everytime someone gets close I push them away.We get along now and talk fine.This last weekend she tells me she has been an idiot and wants to try to work things out.Is it possible to make it work after so much has happened.Sorry if this isnt much to go on I dont feel real comfortable dumping everything out there.Any help is welcomed


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

You really need to give much better info to get some constructive feedback. Right now you're at "I want to". 

There is a separate private forum here at TAM which may be better for you. Or suck it up and share more information within your comfort level but where absolute strangers can engage you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmmmm well, obviously I don't know the details of your story but I would be very wary about putting myself back in the hands of someone who had treated me like that. 

I'd just be waiting for it to happen again...you clearly haven't got over it which concerns me. Don't just fall back into what's easy and comfortable because you're scared of the alternative


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I would not be able to put myself back out there.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

To answer your question -- _anything_ is possible. Is it wise? Is it a healthy thing for you? I agree with Dolly: after 3 years, it is a concern that you have not been able to move on, and have more of a self separate from her. 

It would be helpful to have more details. Unfortunately, you have to have at least 30 posts or be a paid forum member to be able to post in the Private section. Perhaps you can fill in at least some more detail for us to work with.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

lee101981 said:


> I would not be able to put myself back out there.





Dollystanford said:


> Hmmmm well, obviously I don't know the details of your story but I would be very wary about putting myself back in the hands of someone who had treated me like that.
> 
> I'd just be waiting for it to happen again...you clearly haven't got over it which concerns me. Don't just fall back into what's easy and comfortable because you're scared of the alternative




:iagree: I don't think you've accepted the situation and this is what you've been hoping for all along. You haven't move on and truly healed and you are just headed for a bad situation. 

Picking a scab at a wound that hasn't healed is an infection waiting to happen and in the end it just hurts worse than it did before.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

If it would be a marriage of convenience for you............just live together. Is there anything she would gain by re-marrying you? Did she just leave a relationship? And if she cheated.......what's in this for you?


----------

